# RBP's



## BoB OndisS (Aug 5, 2004)

is 10 dollars a good price for RBP's and 15 for Rhoms?
thanks


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how many inches is that rb's rhoms are aight for 15


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

$15 for a rhom? That sounds sweet! Here in Canada, rhoms are pricy and can fetch anywhere from $50-$150 CDN.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

it depends on what size they are when you buy them, so how big are they?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought 2 red bellies for 10$ each canadian


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

size?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1'' reds are $6 at my LFS... but i have a 20% off card


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

At big als in Barrie they have 1" rbp's for 6.99 each (canadian)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i can get a 1" rbp at my lfs for $3.99 US dollars


----------



## BoB OndisS (Aug 5, 2004)

the RBp's are about 2-3 inches and the Rhoms are about 2-5 inches


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

snatch


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

insomnia said:


> $15 for a rhom? That sounds sweet! Here in Canada, rhoms are pricy and can fetch anywhere from $50-$150 CDN.


 I agree,I saw a black rhom for 150$ canadian,But I can get redbellies for 10$ canadian.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1'' reds by me are $6... but i have a 20% off card


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I paid 4 bucks for my 1" reds - they are easy to get in my area, however.
Price depends on demand and supply - if piranha's are rare in your area, or there's just one or two pet stores nearby, they'll be more expensive. If they are common, or your area is stuffed with pet stores (ie. more competition), you'll pay less.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, if you get an exact size on the rhom(take him out and measure him) we could get you a lot better price. you can get $10-$15 for the reds.


----------

